# DkoK army 2000pts for Sale painted and based



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello all,

Before i start i will post everywhere but not sure on postage costs.

Some Minor problems with some of the models - these are one of the hydras took a jump down my stairs and two of the auto cannons barrels have snapped but easily fixable by pinning and melting. 2 models have snapped at the foot. yes only one foot so it can be pinned back together. apart from that i cant remember anything else that is wrong with the models, but of course i will check through the models before posting and inform of any other imperfections.

Im selling a full competitive 1750 DKOK army. almost fully painted and based, just 2 models i believe need painting and a squad need basing. 

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256636

I bought the majority of the army from this person, so the pictures are pretty much what i bought, except the Valkyries.

The Army includes a KR multi case for a valkyrie and everything below.

Commissar
Company Command Squad FW models
Chimera 6 - might be 7 but at least 6.


Command Squad FW models

Psycer Battle Squad x2(20models) - Converted from Marauders.



Command Squad - Cadian box

All DKOK Models. - I need to double check on the heavy weapons though. but im pretty sure i have more than 5 i will update with a list.
10 Guardsman inc Heavy Weapon
10 Guardsman inc Heavy Weapon
10 Guardsman inc Heavy Weapon
10 Guardsman inc Heavy Weapon

The Heavy Weapons are as followed.....9 Heavy weapons teams (5 HB and 4 Autocannons. Painted)

Valkyrie 3 - Will Send 2 Conversion kits for vendetta

Hydras x2 - FW Models - One was dropped and 2 of the auto cannon turrets snapped, but easily fixable with a pin.


pictures available on request. which i will be doing 2moro if i get time.

I am looking to get cash offers for this army.


*EDIT:*

Off the top of my head and i will be getting round to sorting this out 2moro properly, the heavy weapons teams are :- 
5 Heavy Bolters
4 Auto Cannons

They have been converted from FW parts and the normal Heavy weapon teams with scenic ruined city bases. Both crew are the DkoK one fireing the weapon and the other at ease.

The Troops are as followed :-
30 at ease
20 Grenadiers

Also added to this i just found a Platoon command Squad still in its FW packaging.


----------



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

bump it up?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Take it theres no armies your interested in for trade?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

That is a very nice looking army.. But I imagine you're looking for a fair bit for it? How much are you asking? I've got a 1500 point wood elf army which I could trade (Plus a bit of cash, of course) for the army. The wood elves cost around.. £130 in total, and most have been based and some models may be missing so I'd value it at around £80, though I'll do a proper head count some time. This is, of course, presuming you're interested in wood elves. If not, give me a flat out price?


----------

